# Have you experienced depression, anxiety or any other mental illness?



## UserInvolvement (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you have diabetes?

Are you aged 25 or over and living in London?
Have you experienced depression, anxiety or any other mental illness?


Diabetes UK are looking for people with either Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes to come along to a focus group for an informal chat to talk about your experiences of diabetes care.


Wednesday 5th August 2009
2-4pm  
Camden Town, London
All standard travel expenses will be reimbursed
Refreshments will be provided

If you would like to find out more information or register please call the User Involvement Team on 020 7424 1008 or email user.involvement@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone else from here going?


----------

